

The #1 paid app in the Google Playstore "Virus Shield" is a complete scam - anon1385
http://freedomhacker.net/2014-04-1-paid-app-in-google-play-store-virus-shield-is-a-complete-scam/

======
anon1385
I'm aware that this is a blogspammy submission but HN won't let me submit the
original
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545635)
got autokilled).

